# Twisted Messes 24, Twisted Messes Gold AF and More ... Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/9/16)

Hey Guys

Our Twisted shipment has arrived guys.




Twisted Messes 24mm Gold & Black / Silver
Twisted Messes TM2 Colour Editions
Twisted Messes Gold AF 
Twisted Messes Comfort Caps
Twisted Messes T-Shirts
Twisted Messes Colour Caps









http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

